# Squatters in need of an anthem?



## Vulture (Feb 15, 2016)

Hey,

Fairly recently, Dick Lucas (Subhumans, Citizen Fish and Culture Shock vocalist) pointed me in the direction of the Autonomads,
"music that says something?
Autonomads uk anarchopolitical"
It's a pretty clever mix of Ska, Dub and Anarcho-punk, plus Pixie, female vocalist (one of three vocalists) adds a whole new spice to the pot. Their newest album "One day this will all be gone... EVERYTHING NOW!" is mainly focused on squatting. Here's a taste:

If you like it, feel free to go to APN to download or just use this link (file is 197MB):
http://www.mediafire.com/download/qotrue3u69srfsa/Autonomads.zip
(note: I recently fucked up the download chain related to the URL posted on APN, for the next couple days, refer to my comment to the original post, which has the new URL.) 

The lyrics for "One day this will all be gone... EVERYTHING NOW!" are in the digital booklet folder titled "art".

No reason to feel bad (if you do), Pohl, the drummer of the band, said "Please feel free to upload and distribute as you please!!".

Like it, share it!
Cheers!


----------



## roguetrader (Feb 15, 2016)

great band the Autonomads - they played for free on our travellers site about 5 years ago from a mobile stage that we had there - basically a box truck with one side that split in two - the top half folded upwards to form a roof and the bottom folded flat to give more floor space... the band were a bit tired after gigging / partying on Friday and Saturday but they still did a rocking set come Sunday... they're from Manchester in the North West of England which has always had a thriving punk scene - the screen shot above looks like Hulme in Manchester which had an unbelievable squatting scene in the 1980's - the Crescents were literally the whole of 4 massive council estate blocks with practically every single apartment squatted by the end - still with electricity and water ! there were punks and travellers everywhere and some apartments had walls knocked out to connect them together to make venues for punk shows and raves - great days... i'm off to see the Subhumans in Plymouth this Saturday - saw the Culture Shock reunion at Glastonbury this summer - one of my all time favourite bands - it's great to see Dick still rockin' after all these years !


----------



## Matt Derrick (Feb 15, 2016)

these folks are pretty rad, thanks for sharing! i love finding new anarcho music... i downloaded the discography. is this band still around? it would be neat to have them at the jamboree....


----------



## Vulture (Feb 16, 2016)

Matt Derrick said:


> these folks are pretty rad, thanks for sharing! i love finding new anarcho music... i downloaded the discography. is this band still around? it would be neat to have them at the jamboree....



Hmmm, good question. I really don't know. Their last release was 2014. This is the email I used to contact them, they are a bit slow at responding, but they get around to it. [email protected] No spamming, please.


----------

